

Free OCR. It's possible - LolerCoaster
https://www.my-ocr.com/

======
_rolf
Contact us didn't work.

Reporting very poor performance on what seemed like a basic challenge:
[http://i.imgur.com/Q8pFCtE.png](http://i.imgur.com/Q8pFCtE.png)

Came out as rmm 1.247 mm 111.513 am: 9.99: 3959 4.349 at was Luna L000 9.;
n.nnn n.nnn n.nnn Rmavgorh xv: v Rnlalrms u.nnn n.nnn n.nnn M m....;r..=:.....

~~~
LolerCoaster
Contact us has been fixed! Thanks for pointing it out.

The image you provided us with is not exactly the best one. Contrast on this
image is low and it's a small image. The larger, the better.

------
jonex
What backend technology does the site use, is it home-developed or using a
commercial/open source engine?

~~~
LolerCoaster
It's an open source engine called Tesseract.

------
tmikaeld
I can't connect to the site?

